# LCD HELP!!



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a 19" Toshiba in my bedroom and it has started acting weird!! Sometimes when i turn it on with my Directv receiver the screen fades white:eek2: What could be causing this and is it normal, although i wouldnt think it is as my 42" toshiba in the living room has never done this! All I have to do is turn the tv off and then on again and its usually fine, but this morning it did the white screen thing twice in a row so it's starting to concern me.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I have a 19" Toshiba in my bedroom and it has started acting weird!! Sometimes when i turn it on with my Directv receiver the screen fades white:eek2: What could be causing this and is it normal, although i wouldnt think it is as my 42" toshiba in the living room has never done this! All I have to do is turn the tv off and then on again and its usually fine, but this morning it did the white screen thing twice in a row so it's starting to concern me.


i had such an issue on my old sony 15" monitor which eventually died so might be that your lcd is dying


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Good God man!
You've got an upgrade excuse screaming at you, and you're trying to fix it?!


----------

